# Oil pan fitament



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Got a chrome oil pan for my 67 gto 400. Problem is holes are way off. I mean not even enlarging the holes would it fit. I am well aware aftermarket will not be perfect but something is up. I cant even locate where I bought it because it came in after I took my block for machining. now that I was ready for install well it don't fit.:banghead: The one I bought claimed to fit 59-8?. Called summit for advise and the have pans for 67-72 and 72-76 why 72 is on both I don't know. Did 400 oil pans change? or is this super bad quality. I was hoping to resell this one if it fits 455 or other years.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> Got a chrome oil pan for my 67 gto 400. Problem is holes are way off. I mean not even enlarging the holes would it fit. I am well aware aftermarket will not be perfect but something is up. I cant even locate where I bought it because it came in after I took my block for machining. now that I was ready for install well it don't fit.:banghead: The one I bought claimed to fit 59-8?. Called summit for advise and the have pans for 67-72 and 72-76 why 72 is on both I don't know. Did 400 oil pans change? or is this super bad quality. I was hoping to resell this one if it fits 455 or other years.


They will all fit. 1972 and up will have a baffle in the pan. Lay your old pan up against the new chrome one and you should easily see how much it is off. Possibly the wrong pan altogether?

We have read of other bad fits with regards to aftermarket pans.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

PontiacJim said:


> They will all fit. 1972 and up will have a baffle in the pan. Lay your old pan up against the new chrome one and you should easily see how much it is off. Possibly the wrong pan altogether?
> 
> We have read of other bad fits with regards to aftermarket pans.


ya that sucks. Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Better off with a stock steel pan. Chrome pans leak due to their slick surfaces.


----------

